# Does Your Pigeon Do This?



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Jesse (A/K/A "The Warrior Pigeon") has begun to do
something new.
This behavior has nothing to do with chasing, biting or attacking us ~ so far, anyway.

When it's dark out, Jesse stands on the back of the couch & looks at his reflection in the window. Then he proceeds with his whole routine ~ standing tall, cooing, spinning & tail spreading.
I know he does this to impress the "other" pigeon.
He's done that for ages, but now he's added this ~
While staring at his reflection, he stands as tall as
possible & slowly struts across the back of the couch.

When he reaches the end of the window (no more reflection), he turns, squats down & RUNS back to where he started. I didn't even know his little feet could move that fast!

On the way back, Jesse doesn't look toward the window.
He slowly struts across again, all the while looking at his reflection. When he reaches the end again, he squats down & RUNS back.
Bob & I crack up watching him, it's so freakin' funny.
Have you ever seen any of your pigeons do this?
Does anyone have any idea why he squats & RUNS back?

Phyll


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

i dont know why he Runs back but it sounds funny  

Ive seen pigeons run and they really can run! their cute little feet can be very fast

maybe he runs becuase he can see a ghost  (i dont really believe in ghosts) but dogs and cats sometimes get alerted of something in a room and stare and bark, even though it appears nothing is there, i cant explain that but its really weird


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

jesse sounds like a very determined boy 

I can only suggest that once the reflection is gone, he's getting back to where he first saw the 'other pigeon' fast as he can, in the hope of catching up with it again.

They sure do run - specially when there's food on offer or we're trying to catch a grounded bird!

John


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

phyll said:


> Jesse (A/K/A "The Warrior Pigeon") has begun to do
> something new.
> This behavior has nothing to do with chasing, biting or attacking us ~ so far, anyway.
> 
> ...



Are you absolutely sure that Jesse is a he? I ask because the hen is the one who "squats" when she wants the male to mount her and there ARE hens that do the strutting and tail spreading. I have one that was shipped to two races as a cock (put in the crate with cock birds only) because she showed that type of behaviour in the loft. She had a nest box and everything, but about 3 weeks into racing she laid an egg..........LOL. I wondered why she was so late on race day. Guess the "boys" had a ton of fun on the way to the release points and she was probably worn completely out by the time she got there! LOL Anyway, maybe "Jesse" is waiting for this strange bird in the window to "mate" with her/him.......Just a thought

PS: How old is Jesse? The bird I referred to was about 7 1/2 months old before I found out "he" was really a "she".


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, how funny. Pigeons are so entertaining, aren't they.
I agree with John's comment. Jessy is going back to the starting point to catch up with the "other" pigeon.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

LOL....I sure would love to see Jesse in action. He is such a clown, isn't he? Is he still mating with his toys?

Sure do appreciate the humor and lighthearted thread, thanks Phyll!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Phyll, sure would love to see Jesse do his routine. I think John is right that he goes back to the point he sees himself. I'll bet you that the majority of people have no idea of how cute and smart our little guys are.

Maggie


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Phyll, 

I was going to suggest the same thing as Renee did, that possibly Jesse was a hen. I've really only seen my hens practise this behaviour as you've described. However, I don't think you've ever mentioned eggs in the past that Jesse has layed and you've had him for quite awhile. SO...I guess he just likes his reflection and doesn't want to loose sight of this "apparition" in the glass Pigeons are funny that way, and they will notice themselves in the reflection of ANYTHING. They just want to see their own kind and touch base with things in feathers

BTW, I totally agree with you, these antics are HILARIOUS to watch, LOL.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*They sure do run - specially when there's food on offer or we're trying to catch a grounded bird!

John[/QUOTE]*

...OR Squeaks chasing a cat out of HIS territory (which is any place he happens to be!)


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Brad, what an avatar!  I think she is just gorgeous. 

Maggie


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Brad, what an avatar!  I think she is just gorgeous.
> 
> Maggie



Thanks Maggie

Been a WW fan since I was a wee lad She's got it GOING on, not to mention anything about being an awesome crime fighter


----------



## westy (Mar 4, 2006)

it sounds like he wants to mate.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*


westy said:



it sounds like he wants to mate.

Click to expand...

*WHO, BRAD???


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

mr squeaks said:


> WHO, BRAD???


Too funny!

Thanks, guys.
John ~ Your answer makes perfect sense. Guess that's why I didn't think of it.

Renee ~ Your poor pigeon, she must have been thinking, "What the heck?" 
Jesse has been with us for exactly 2 years & 2 months (today). I THINK he is about 2 1/2.
As Treesa mentioned, he mates with his toys (stuffed creatures). Females don't demonstrate that behavior also, DO THEY? 

Brad ~ Jesse mounts. Do hens ever do that?

Treesa ~ YES! Jesse is still mating with his toys & I am still worrying about his little heart.

Phyll


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

phyll said:


> Renee ~ Your poor pigeon, she must have been thinking, "What the heck?"
> Jesse has been with us for exactly 2 years & 2 months (today). I THINK he is about 2 1/2.
> As Treesa mentioned, he mates with his toys (stuffed creatures). Females don't demonstrate that behavior also, DO THEY?
> 
> Brad ~ Jesse mounts. Do hens ever do that?



I have seen a hen "mount" her mate but only a few times over the years and with the exception of one old pair it was the YB's who were probably trying to figure out exactly how this stuff is done. LOL A while after I posted I did go back and find the posts when you first got Jesse and realized this was an older bird. But, the fact that he's never been with another pigeon, well.......maybe he's not SURE how the mating thing works, but I think you probably DO have a male after all this time. You would think that if he was a she you would have been "blessed" with eggs by now.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Phyll,

That is so cute!!!!!

It sounds like a mating routine to me. Maybe he wants his new found friend to follow him.

Feather


----------



## Brownieluv (Dec 12, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> *They sure do run - specially when there's food on offer or we're trying to catch a grounded bird!
> 
> John*




...OR Squeaks chasing a cat out of HIS territory (which is any place he happens to be!) [/QUOTE]

Wow Mr. Squeaks, what a fearless bird you have!

Phyll, whatever the cause of his/her behavior, Jesse sounds like a hoot!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi Phyll, 
Is Jesse still courting his reflection in the window? I'm telling you love is in the air. Polaris is still here looking for another love. It's in the air you know. All of these ballads we are hearing are love songs. Although it doesn't feel as though, Spring has to be near.

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Wow Mr. Squeaks, what a fearless bird you have!
[/QUOTE]*

As Mr. Squeaks will tell you, "ATTITUDE" is EVERYTHING!  

Our weather is sure acting like Spring...


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Shi, 
Isn't Brownieluv talking about our Mr.Squeaks. I'm a little confused, it sure sounds like Super Bird to me.

Feather


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Renee ~ You knocked us for-a-loop by calling Jesse an OLDER bird. When I read your response, I thought, "Oh my God, he's an OLDER bird?"
When Bob heard the word "older," his face dropped.
When Jesse started to read the post, I said, "No, don't read it, Jess, PLEASE don't read it!" Thank God he listened to his mommy.
Just this minute, my husband said, "I still don't see how he's an older bird." As you can see, we are not taking this news too well.

Feather ~ Yes, Jesse is still looking at his reflection in the window. No matter how many times we see it, we always laugh at the "running" part of the routine.

Brownieluv ~ Jesse certainly IS a hoot. Not a day passes without us laughing at something he's doing. 
I thank God every single day for him. Before I go to sleep, I always tell Jesse I'm so happy that he's here. Believe me, we really NEEDED him.

Phyll


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

phyll said:


> Renee ~ You knocked us for-a-loop by calling Jesse an OLDER bird. When I read your response, I thought, "Oh my God, he's an OLDER bird?"
> When Bob heard the word "older," his face dropped.
> When Jesse started to read the post, I said, "No, don't read it, Jess, PLEASE don't read it!" Thank God he listened to his mommy.
> Just this minute, my husband said, "I still don't see how he's an older bird." As you can see, we are not taking this news too well.
> ...


Tell Jesse I send my sincerest apologies...........I meant no harm......LOL In the pigeon racing world any bird over a year old is considered an Old Bird and that's what I meant. I meant he wasn't a 5 or 6 month old that you weren't sure of the sex. Sorry Jesse..............


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> WHO, BRAD???



_Naughty, naughty Mr. Squeaks _ . Sides that, it's starting to get confusing w/the avitars....
Phyll, Jesse's obviously a character to have around, you've just gotta love their antics. I do have a male who squats to get a females attention, and the same female bows and fans her tail...go figya  

Pssst....Feather, can I have Brad's face when you're through with it??


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

*Sure fp*

I'll just have to do with this pitiful little body. 

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

[*QUOTE=Feather]Shi, 
Isn't Brownieluv talking about our Mr.Squeaks. I'm a little confused, it sure sounds like Super Bird to me.

Feather[/QUOTE]*

One and the same, Feather: *Mr. Squeaks, Suuuuuuper Bird! *

Able to HOP/FLAP in a SINGLE BOUND to foil a cat chase! And turn on a dime and chase said cat until said cat has to jump up on a chair to survive attack from SUPER BEAK (aka Mr. Squeaks; aka *Super Bird*)!

*Super Bird*: PROTECTOR of 600 square feet and ever vigilent has triumphed again!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

feralpigeon said:


> _Naughty, naughty Mr. Squeaks _ . Sides that, it's starting to get confusing w/the avitars....
> Phyll, Jesse's obviously a character to have around, you've just gotta love their antics. I do have a male who squats to get a females attention, and the same female bows and fans her tail...go figya
> 
> Pssst....Feather, can I have Brad's face when you're through with it??


ME, naughty?... Nah...I've a very nice person! Brad said so...

Yes, the Avatars are really going gung ho! And sometimes I get the funniest feeling while I'm reading a post! I sometimes keep seeing somthing MOVING out of the corner of my eye! Is it my eyes??? Do I need a different prescription for my glasses???? Maybe if I blink, it will go away...NO, it's still there!  

Holy Cow! The Avatar is MOVING!!!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Mr. Squeaks, 

What are the chances of having a moving avatar of YOU  flying around your domain (Micro Metropolis n'est-ce pas?) on cat patrol??

fp


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

feralpigeon said:


> Mr. Squeaks,
> 
> What are the chances of having a moving avatar of YOU  flying around your domain (Micro Metropolis n'est-ce pas?) on cat patrol??
> 
> fp


 Unfortunately, Shi, Mr. Squeaks' "editor," is tech impaired. She feels fortunate to remember HOW to turn on the computer.  

actually, I REALLY run but it sure looks like flying!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Mr Squeaks,

The important thing to remember is....if you feel like you are flying....then you are flying!  

FP
Shi's avatar is of Mr. Squeaks flying to the phone booth, I know it looks like he is already wearing his cape, but actually that is his suit (flight suit). 

After he comes out of that booth, (everyone can make free calls) he lands on my shoulder, and we fight crime together. 

After DD reads this, she will know that she isn't the only space cadet around here. 

Feather

P.S. I should learn to write my imageries in a different color. I know that DD wont really think that Squeaks and I are space cadets.


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Lovebirds said:


> Tell Jesse I send my sincerest apologies...........I meant no harm......LOL In the pigeon racing world any bird over a year old is considered an Old Bird and that's what I meant. I meant he wasn't a 5 or 6 month old that you weren't sure of the sex. Sorry Jesse..............


As of yesterday, there was no need to apologize because Jesse never finished reading your post. Still blissfully unaware of being an "older" bird, my little "Warrior Pigeon" was happy. 

Well, today's a different story.
Today, Jesse received a copy of AARP from the "American Association of Retired PIGEONS." His picture was on the cover! They must have seen your post.

Now you've done it, Renee, he knows! 
Instead of chasing us, my poor little Jesse is looking at ads for rocking chairs.

Phyll


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

phyll said:


> As of yesterday, there was no need to apologize because Jesse never finished reading your post. Still blissfully unaware of being an "older" bird, my little "Warrior Pigeon" was happy.
> 
> Well, today's a different story.
> Today, Jesse received a copy of AARP from the "American Association of Retired PIGEONS." His picture was on the cover! They must have seen your post.
> ...


OMG!!!!!!!!! What have I done???? Jesse I'm sure that even as an old bird, you're one hunka hunka burnin' luv................LOL. It's only a number anyway. Skip the rocking chair......get some rock n roll and boogie!!!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Your right Lovebirds,
I'm sure Jesse is a hunka hunka burnin luv too.

Just ask those stuffed animals, they probably are head over heels in love with him.

And who is that young chick that keeps looking in the window at him?

Jesse, honey, don't read that awful propaganda.
Listen to your Mommy and Daddy....they'll tell you who the fresh prince is.

Feather


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Renee & Feather,

Jesse felt a LOT better after reading your posts ~ so did we!

He's back to his old (uh-oh, better not use that word),
let's just say he's back to normal.
He's flying all over the place, grabbing everything in sight, trying to pull the calender off the wall, "stealing" my religious cards & either tossing them or flying off with them, & preening his creatures. There goes the lotto ticket! It's now on top of the china cabinet.

And this is all within the last few minutes!

Well, he sure is proving that you really are as young as you feel!
Thanks, guys!

Phyll


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Now that is old*

Phyll,

Show Jesse the picture of the elderly (geriatric) pigeon on the "Racing Age for Older birds" thread. Westy has posted a picture of a 20 year old pigeon,  now that is old!

Quite a noble, reserved and distinct looking bird. 

...and that should make Jesse feel very young indeed!

Give him a kiss from me if you can catch hom.


----------

